# Where to live in Abu Dhabi for family with small dog?



## SuzQ (Mar 3, 2014)

Hi everyone,

After much to-ing and fro-ing, looks like it might be Abu Dhabi. Where should we live? My husband will be based at head office in the centre of Abu Dhabi but eill be travelling a fair bit. Ill be a stay at home mum. We have a small dog and wouldn't mind an apartment if we'd be allowed but essentially need somewhere comfy and safe for 2adults, 2 kids (8 & 10) and a dog. Thoughts??

How much should we allocate to housing? Doesn't need to be a mansion, just clean and comfy. We'd love it to have a pool though!

Thanks 😃


----------

